# Looking for a Low Vis Plate Carrier



## lrs143 (Sep 4, 2011)

Need 3, possibly 13 low-vis plate carriers. I found the Blackhawk everywhere I turned. Any suggestions based on actual experience?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 4, 2011)

here is a list I found of hard armor carriers....  huge price range (from $35 - $800), huge selection (217 offerings).

http://www.thefind.com/sports/browse-hard-armor-plate-carrier


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 4, 2011)

tyrtactical.com makes a low vis plate carrier that is the beez-kneez.

I have a concealable and a PICO plate carrier and wouldnt trade either of them for anything else I have tried, with the exception of the Crye CPC.  For the money TYR cannot be beat.

Crip


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 4, 2011)

Also look at Mayflower Research and Consulting.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 5, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> tyrtactical.com makes a low vis plate carrier that is the beez-kneez.
> 
> I have a concealable and a PICO plate carrier and wouldnt trade either of them for anything else I have tried, with the exception of the Crye CPC. For the money TYR cannot be beat.
> 
> Crip



The PICO rocks, but they quit making it in black.  Damn shame; I can't use multicam or coyote brown.


----------

